# To help you get started...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe you're interested in trying bait-making, but you're not interested in actually carving your own baits. If so, here's a link, where you can buy unpainted bodies. 

Just paint them the color pattern you desire, and install the split rings and hooks:
http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/crankbait_bodies/unpainted_lurebodies.html

Here's another link for components and all kinds of stuff:
http://www.mooreslures.com


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showprod.cfm?&DID=6&CATID=60&ObjectGroup_ID=519


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jann's has them too.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used both stamina and barlows for parts but never heard of mooreslures. I looked at there catalog and they have some decent prices on some stuff, I just wonder if the quality is as good as Stamina. You might have topay a little more with Stamina but I like their quality.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Country Kat, I've used Mooreslures and have had good success and luck with them. They sell the same stuff as the others from what I've seen.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep - I order from Moores all the way to here. I get their hook eyes & occasionally some poly lip blanks etc, and has been good quality. Takes about a week - 10 days to get it here, but so does everyone else. Pete


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

eyesman_01 said:


> Jann's has them too.


I like Janns also, they also have unpainted balsa bodies for those who like to modify a little.

jannsnetcraft.com


----------

